# Favorite game song?



## Inuhanyou (Nov 17, 2012)

Just as the title says, list your favorite game song of all time 

I'll start it off (i recommend volume way up and headphones)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y56wBORoXqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wBRniPTOT-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a hard time choosing my favorite soundtracks, so I'll just post a random song from my folder.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_QBWYI7ls4s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 18, 2012)

omg, this is hard.

At first I thought "Chemical Plant" from Sonic 2. But then I thought of Doomsday1 from Sonic 3. And then Brinstar from Metroid. And then all the awesome Zelda music. 

I'll go with this one:


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWrE_3viOY0[/YOUTUBE]

/Hipster


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2012)

Braid had some excellent music.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Jay Kay (Nov 18, 2012)

- From MGS (to avoid the obvious "Snake Eater"):

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXkgn3QUA2w[/YOUTUBE]

- From "Faust, the 7 games of the soul":

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDRRhIhkkWY[/YOUTUBE]

- And, it's not a song, but I always liked this track from Medievil:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uksYHFs0IiQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scerpers (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Overwatch (Nov 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUDvdBGbCwY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 18, 2012)

It's hard for me to nail down one favorite.

So I'll just post random ones
[YOUTUBE]NJrmm5P5WSw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]02eFeNli20o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]p29MCpipZTI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]yUrC5R30Ofk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]UIlxMPkTQMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9ZbInBnSEg&list=FLqnisim6oAN3gZ3woyKJXig&index=179&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmJCKRJx9Dc&list=FLqnisim6oAN3gZ3woyKJXig&index=167&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqE8M2ZnFL8&list=FLqnisim6oAN3gZ3woyKJXig&index=148&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQnMMElIFh0&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

Spoiler taggin the rest:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd1SY2KB94w&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb5r8V99v_w&list=FLqnisim6oAN3gZ3woyKJXig&index=39&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om0M6Ol8FjQ[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOBaqEgzvBM[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQOy4xX0l3M[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5p1vacn3KcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ayana (Nov 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]z8bWxIkJUMc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2kDQj6z51QQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]21yYJQJ1AwY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZIZVQxcFW7A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]eYrxwdIItRM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]jRinM3g6tdQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Zj5fezE20XA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oi0yL_KvW7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## raizen28 (Nov 18, 2012)

How many people actually clicked and watched the vids that were posted here?
Everyone and You Know it.


----------



## Mako (Nov 18, 2012)

Too lazy to post them as videos. Here you go:

From the top of my head.

Kingdom Hearts II - Sanctuary
Assassins Creed II - Ezio's family
Assassins Creed III - Main Theme
Donkey Kong - Any song on there. Funky as hell.
Tony Hawk's American Wasteland - Unconditional


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbXVNKtmWnc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT9ReWDV0IU[/YOUTUBE]

the greatest fucking game i've ever played during my childhood.

along with this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-s-VQBoUdc[/YOUTUBE]

holy shit my childhood was great


----------



## Jeff (Nov 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6kLZP5LpAf8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]YH7xOlksieQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Hl5xbFXrFU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Stein (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Lulu (Nov 20, 2012)

Ken's theme song in street fighter 2...


----------



## Alicia (Nov 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWuNf4gxwuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Anarch (Nov 21, 2012)

The Mass Effect 2 suicide mission music 












The Mass Effect 3 ending music












Really I love all the music from all the 3 games but these are my favourite.

I love the Bloodlines' track Overwatch posted.

And of course the haunting cello music from Max Payne 2


----------



## Alicia (Nov 21, 2012)

Damn almost forgot these:


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8cELTdtw6U[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDflVhOpS4E&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Nov 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmc1MV9x1Ag[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDD-iYkHBhc&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

Hope the links work.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 21, 2012)

_Killer Instinct_ baby.
[YOUTUBE]avPSzGVCPH0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]-XLTncGbQXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]yrl-XbwbO_o[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]VTsD2FjmLsw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]IYwS6481oQk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]uU0jPCjJ5zA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]xBcfjQ1osc4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]g5caIjg9UHk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]-LK01R-sCNg[/YOUTUBE]

And then theres more that have been mentioned already


----------



## TsundereCapricorn (Dec 28, 2012)

It's hard to pick a favorite... I'll go with Ezio's family from Assassin's Creed 2 soundtrack


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 28, 2012)

Battle at Big Bridge from FF V


----------



## Mirrow (Dec 30, 2012)

_I heard them say we've reached Morrowind, I'm sure they'll let us go..._


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 30, 2012)

Jesus freakin' Christ, I have so many favorites. I'll put them all up when I have the time.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzGWwHuz5A8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xRCjjiTR7I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulIx-8KiH0A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vbsI9xFuo8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvGSNHb5jy0[/YOUTUBE]

Put more up later those are just the ones that came to mind first.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a lot: 

*Kingdom Hearts* 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CpRmHCeeIs[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUMGlHuEoqY[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9spSOruA7q4[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKY8tGxro_I[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzrnbHPD-_c[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caRVhrKnPYY[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH6XU7PBBp4[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mS2F_F05WRU[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8znDd6rZc4[/YOUTUBE]




*Pokemon* 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkRqESuALAc[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUJg2PxJSho[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsUgt0MNmP4[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM03sDghVrc[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Db1XootTkRQ[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDZygFP1iNQ[/YOUTUBE]




*Other* 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPydLlQ4ols[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=finKks9Qc1s[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4MjraMn8w8[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIuvjG3Egjo[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85CPQD6hpgU[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BFdRSfGNYc[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ8tCEEg6A8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIuUER_Rpe8[/YOUTUBE]
Probably not my favorite but the first that springs to mind.


----------

